# DON'T BUY THIS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's pretty much the problem this kind or stapler/nailer has had for years ,you would think "ARROW" would know better.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BTW
Welcome to LJs


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

It obviously has issues, no one could ever deny that, but did you try it direct into an outlet, with no extension cord?

SIDE NOTE:
The other review was made by a regular contributor of LJ's, so not sure why you would make the comment you did. This is especially odd since it seems you have joined LJ's just to leave a bad review. Hopefully this is not the case and you are just getting your feet wet….


----------



## AllIsWellInNJ (Jan 9, 2016)

yep - plugged the ET200 in directly into 110v. outlet to insure no voltage drop. (Learned my lesson - I lost at least one motorized power tool on job site in my past due to overuse at low voltages at the end of a long cord - thereby creating excessive heat in motor casing, etc.).


----------

